# Polaroid Tablet touch issues



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

My bought my son a 7" Android tablet. Im having a couple different problems. 1) The touch works fine until you get to the bottom of the screen where the systems toolbar is. I activated the visual feedback on the touch. The white dot does not line up with my finger at the bottom of the screen. 2) When Im trying to download games of the web and my finger is hovering over the screen, the button will depress itself without me actually touching the screen. These problems are very aggravating, hopefully someone can help! Thanks!


----------

